# Salmon limit question.



## Davelobi

Robert Holmes said:


> Lets put it this way, I have had years in my life that I had to depend on what I harvested to provide my dinner. The amount of fish and game that I take that goes to waste is less than 1 percent. If you are dependent on what you take from the outdoors I do not have an issue if you have some extra fish or game in your freezer. Just don't post on how you can make it legal. If you have to question the legal issues then it is more than likely it is illegal.



Nicely said. I'm all for the rap line, and have used it, when I see blatent nonsense. I also believe God did provide the animals for the humans. If a family is literally surviving on game then I'm glad it is there for them.


----------



## METTLEFISH

Sustenance should take priority over sporting take. Unfortunately the State looks at it's resources as economic recources not sustenance. I report ALL over harvest/poaching/poachers I know....friend or not.


----------



## Bighunther

Father-in-law was ticketed on a well known Wray side stream for having his brothers steel on the same stringer as his own. Being your own stringer. 

Be Here Now


----------



## Ralph Smith

Bighunther said:


> Father-in-law was ticketed on a well known Wray side stream for having his brothers steel on the same stringer as his own. Being your own stringer.
> 
> Be Here Now


I would have fought it. No law says they have to be on separate stringers, and if you both were under your limit, they would have had to seen one put more than their own limit on the stingers.


----------



## wintrrun

Ralph Smith said:


> I would have fought it. No law says they have to be on separate stringers, and if you both were under your limit, they would have had to seen one put more than their own limit on the stingers.


I agree.
I have had to double up on stringer space before because my fishing partners feel the need to leave their goat ropes at home.
Been checked and never had an issue as long as we stayed together the entire outing and stayed well below a two man limit.


----------



## cooner_jeff

Ralph Smith said:


> That's what "outings" with fish fry's and chowder are for!


 
Tough sell for over possession! :lol:

Uh, you see, Mr CO, I'm gonna gift that bag to my cousin, Steve
That bags fer my neighbor
My ex-sister-in-law gets that pack of late season salmon
Them thar coupla bags is fer my buddy, Earl
Darla gets these other 2 bags hidden under the frozen pizza

They, um, well, um, they, they don't know I gifted 'em yet tho. You see, it's gonna be a surprise 4th o July fish fry next year...


----------



## Ralph Smith

cooner_jeff said:


> Tough sell for over possession! :lol:
> 
> Uh, you see, Mr CO, I'm gonna gift that bag to my cousin, Steve
> That bags fer my neighbor
> My ex-sister-in-law gets that pack of late season salmon
> Them thar coupla bags is fer my buddy, Earl
> Darla gets these other 2 bags hidden under the frozen pizza
> 
> They, um, well, um, they, they don't know I gifted 'em yet tho. You see, it's gonna be a surprise 4th o July fish fry next year...


You'll never get a ticket for over possession, or even have your freezer inspected unless you brag about to everyone in the bars or on an open forum Besides, hard to tell the difference between sheephead/white bass fillets and walleyes when they're all froze in water:lol:


----------



## kzoofisher

Ralph Smith said:


> You'll never get a ticket for over possession, or even have your freezer inspected unless you brag about to everyone in the bars or on an open forum Besides, hard to tell the difference between sheephead/white bass fillets and walleyes when they're all froze in water:lol:


This is the reasoning so many people use to violate. America would be a better place if fewer people used the government as their guide for what is ethical. You would think that having higher standards than the politicians wouldn't be that tough. The possession rule is clear, the intent of it is clear, if you use tricks to try to get around it or figure you just won't get caught then you're a poacher. That's my opinion anyway, even if it makes me an "elitist". Just exactly when having high standards became a bad thing is another question but I'll bet you can trace a lot of our current problems to that point.


----------



## Robert Holmes

I guess some people can eat fish 3X a day 7 days a week. If that is the case then the possession law would not be a big thing.


----------



## Ralph Smith

It's all a discretion thing I think. If your filling the freezer and throwing it out in a year, shame on you. You should be fined. Some people don't have a lot of family that fish, so they stock enough for them, and a couple fish fry's for family gatherings or holiday's etc., so a 1 man limit might night cover that if everyone is counting on you. I think there's a fine line in there somewhere:lol:


----------



## walleyeman2006

technically party fishing is illegal ...to comply with the law fin clip your fish...pull rods when you hit a limit...9 fish in a boat or on a stringer with two guys...ones done fishing .....if you get stopped and have market fish that officer will remember you for it...I spent many hours hunting and fishing with a C.O....

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Ralph Smith

walleyeman2006 said:


> technically party fishing is illegal ...to comply with the law fin clip your fish...pull rods when you hit a limit...*9 fish in a boat or on a stringer with two guys...ones done fishing .*....if you get stopped and have market fish that officer will remember you for it...I spent many hours hunting and fishing with a C.O....
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


9, what kind we talking here. The other guy might have switched to sheephead:lol:. And I know the partying and fishing is illegal, just have to bring less beer!:yikes:


----------



## Robert Holmes

I guess that fishing is no different than deer hunting. Over the years I have seen deer hanging in backyards in January, February, and March. I will bet the meat is pretty tastey about mid May. Catch it, Kill it then throw it to the crows. You know who I am referring to if you have done this. You have to love the guys that drive around for 3 days with a monster buck on top of their vehicle in 60 degree weather. If you don't intend to properly process a fish or animal then don't kill it.


----------



## jd_speed

All I learned from this thread is I suck at fishing........ Cause rarely do I have to worry about a limit........;-)


----------



## Robert Holmes

I know one thing for sure this year. Nobody has caught a limit of chinook salmon unless they fished for a month non stop. I have definitely put purchasing a salmon boat on hold for at least another year. It would be hard to make payments in the winter after a season like last summer. There are three boats that I know of that combined only took 12 salmon all summer. I have a theory why the fishing in the straits was so bad, but I will keep it to that.


----------



## Robert Holmes

I stand corrected of four boats that I know of only 12 salmon were caught all summer. One boat fished 8 times in the straits and they never boated a single salmon. One boat caught 2 salmon and 2 boats caught 5 salmon each. I am looking at a boat that will work for salmon in a pinch, but more for pike and walleye.


----------



## Robert Holmes

cooner_jeff said:


> Tough sell for over possession! :lol:
> 
> Uh, you see, Mr CO, I'm gonna gift that bag to my cousin, Steve
> That bags fer my neighbor
> My ex-sister-in-law gets that pack of late season salmon
> Them thar coupla bags is fer my buddy, Earl
> Darla gets these other 2 bags hidden under the frozen pizza
> 
> They, um, well, um, they, they don't know I gifted 'em yet tho. You see, it's gonna be a surprise 4th o July fish fry next year...


Have a plan and that sounds like a plan.


----------



## Abel

Here's how this thing works up here with limits for STATE controlled speices (halibut is a whole different monster thanks to FEDS)

Daily limit is what you're allowed to catch and keep.
Possesion limit is what you can have in your possesion that is NOT preserved (frosen, canned, etc...). 

So you can drive down spend Sat on the river, catch you daily limit clean those fish and camp that night, catch your limit Sunday and not be over limit and go home. Now if you fish Monday and retain fish, you need to have Saturday's fish processed. 

That's always worked fine for me in any of the Great Lakes states I've been in and ran charters in before and never had any issues and see nothing wrong with it. Guys go out during the runs and stock up for winter, dont; be over your daily limit and your fine.


----------



## Robert Holmes

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:::I don't think anyone has to worry about that.


----------



## chlong

I do belive the rule say somewhere that fish must be keep on seprate stringers OR they will all be counted toward the person holding the stringer at tippy. i know its differant for boats and live wells but at tippy they are so rule stricten that i would just suggest you either catch and release or use separate stringers...

side note.. why would you want to keep any salmon to begin with, by the time they get to most of the dams they arnt crome anymore they are all brown and black. Those fish's meat taste like **** once they start to turn. it grosses me out every time im at tippy and see people dragging stringers full of nasty black fish. 

There was a study done by MSU recently that concluded that once the salmon have been in the river for more then a week, about when they are brown or about to be brown/black. They have lost 90-100% of their nutrianal value in the meat, the meat is literally degrading and spoiling inside their boddies as they stay in the river. The only good ones is while they are crome.... "If it ain't crome it dont go home."


----------

